# Help deciding on rod for Penn slammer iii 3500



## Rfdillon (Aug 28, 2019)

Folks, I am unsure if this is the correct forum, but I am looking at buying a Penn slammer iii 3500 for in shore fishing, what do you all suggest for a rod to match this reel?


----------



## Rfdillon (Aug 28, 2019)

Preferably one piece with Fuji guides.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Need more info . . . 
What length do you prefer?
Will you be casting bait or lures?
What line will you use?
Mainly reds, specs, or mix?


----------



## Rfdillon (Aug 28, 2019)

MikeK: Thanks for the reply. Length: I am not sure. I hope to be able to cast both live(shrimp, mullet, etc.) as well as lures. I was considering using 30 lb. braided line with a fluorocarbon leader. Reds, specs, sheepshead, otherinshore fish. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Man it's been a loooong time since I've recommended a store bought rod but I have a friend who really likes the Falcon Lowrider Salt LSS-76M for exactly what you describe. 7' 6", Line 10-17#, Lure 1/4-1/2 oz, medium power, moderate fast action. The rods he has have Fuji components but they are a few years old and sometimes rod companies change components. In general I'd recommend 7' to 7' 6" moderate fast and either medium or medium heavy power.


----------



## Rfdillon (Aug 28, 2019)

MikeK:

Thanks again for your recommendation!


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Man it's been a loooong time since I've recommended a store bought rod but I have a friend who really likes the Falcon Lowrider Salt LSS-76M for exactly what you describe. 7' 6", Line 10-17#, Lure 1/4-1/2 oz, medium power, moderate fast action. The rods he has have Fuji components but they are a few years old and sometimes rod companies change components. In general I'd recommend 7' to 7' 6" moderate fast and either medium or medium heavy power.


I just bought a Connley Rod with the same specs that I matched with a 3500 size Stradic. It performs well on 3-7 pound fish, and works well on bigger fish too. IF I was only catching bigger fish, I'd probably have gotten something in a medium heavy, but for most all my inshore stuff it's a perfect match. Biggest fish I've caught on it was a 25" Striper, it was fat and healthy and around 10 pounds. Rod handled it just fine. I use 30 pound braid, 15-30 pound leader, and keep the drag set around 7 pounds or so.

I cast mostly lures, and it throws everything from a small jig to big topwater very well. I loaded it up with live bait and a popping cork and it was a bit heavy for it, but I fished it anyway, just a lot of bend in the back cast. For a do everything rod, those specs are a good start.


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

https://www.tackledirect.com/st-croix-mojo-inshore-spinning-rods.html

https://www.tackledirect.com/star-stellar-lite-fast-taper-split-grip-rods.html

or hell, buy an UglyStick for under $60 and fish it until the guts rust out of your reel, they ain't the most sophisticated rod, but they last and they work. Remember, it ain't what you got, it's what you can do with it.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Rfdillon said:


> Folks, I am unsure if this is the correct forum, but I am looking at buying a Penn slammer iii 3500 for inshore fishing, what do you all suggest for a rod to match this reel?


Before you buy, look at the 2500 also... thats a tough little reel. can catch most trout, reds or flounder in the bays day in and day out IMO and a good bit smaller than the 3500.... but, buy what your gonna be happy with and gives you the most confidence.

on Rods... 
there's lots of good store-bought
suggest 7-7 1/2 for a spinner at least, maybe even a 7'10".

lure weight 1/4 to 3/4oz M to MF flex with MH power JMO (probably the most popular)

want more backbone (1/4 or 3/8) to (1 or 1 1/4oz-1 1/2oz) for a H power type

but,

If you can ever try one thats hand made by a good reputable rod builder, (theres many on this forum) you'll understand why folks leave the 49.95 - 89.95 on the shelves at a sporting good Store and pay $195 to 400ish for a hand-built. Most medium-priced hand builts have over 100 to 140$ in parts/components in them before there even is mention of a labor cost to build, unless they are able to buy wholesale. Their Rods are Night and Day difference from the mostly overseas assembly line made. IMO Pick up a store-bought some time and simply check the spine out... a big percentage is wayyyyy off.

Ive always been one that if you want to know what a great rod to buy is, you go to a guide that is fishing on the water almost everyday fishing as you want to. They supply customer rods... they are the most abused of them all... The ones that hold up to the customers 5 days a week... or the one that the Guide uses---- thats where I look to go buy one from or have made by.

Good Luck on your search. The bottom line is--- The right one, is the one that will make you feel the most confident in catching fish...


----------

